# Doing Betta Drawings



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have decided to do some betta drawings for you guys. I have draw my Betta Buddy, who I lost in November for an example. If you want, just post a picture below, and tell any kind of details about the fish. I will do as many as you want and will get started posting tomorrow if I get requests today.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

This is Azure, he's Mr. Personality. He has so many little quirks, and he's a little flare monster. He flares at everything and everyone, even his food before he gobbles it down. The first picture is when I got him, the others are after his coloring came in with a vengeance.


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Nice drawing! Can you do my grumpy marble super delta Pi?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Nice drawing! Can you do my grumpy marble super delta Pi?


I'll get started on him today when I get home from school. It may not be until Monday that I can post him, as I have to go to a competition all day tomorrow with my horse and another on Sunday all day.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Tourmaline said:


> This is Azure, he's Mr. Personality. He has so many little quirks, and he's a little flare monster. He flares at everything and everyone, even his food before he gobbles it down. The first picture is when I got him, the others are after his coloring came in with a vengeance.


Here he is. Since he likes to flare at food, I drew him flaring at some food.


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Aw, it came out awesome. Thank you for drawing my little flare monster.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

BettaBoy11 said:


> Nice drawing! Can you do my grumpy marble super delta Pi?


Here he is. I kinda snuck on my 4g today to post him


----------



## BettaBoy11 (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you please draw Sebastian and Puck* 
*
*Sebastian*







*Puck*


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

When you can, I would love for you to draw my boy Kip, I lost him on December 20, 2015. I miss him so much.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I will definitely get to Puck, Sebastian and Kip tonight, if it doesn't take me long to clean the Betta tanks in my room. I haven't been able to get them done due to lots of homework from school, but since I don't have any tonight, I should be able to do them and post them tomorrow.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I finally got them done yesterday during school. II will redo Sebastian for Indigo Betta and will post him on Tuesday if his coloring is not correct. Just let me know if I do or not.

But, here they are. Kip, Puck and Sebastian for you guys.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank yo so much! It's beautiful!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks so much! they're so cute


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you do Dangerous when you get a chance? He passed away 1/20/16 He was a royal blue and red VT


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

DangerousAngel said:


> Could you do Dangerous when you get a chance? He passed away 1/20/16 He was a royal blue and red VT
> View attachment 703257


Here he is.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

That is SO beautiful, just like him! Thank you so much!!


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Hello,
Would you mind doing my new girl? She doesn't have a name yet but she is just so pretty that I think she needs a picture of her done proffesionally like you do! Thanks so much! You should be so proud of your art! Its beautiful! Here is my girl:


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

BettaTalk said:


> Hello,
> Would you mind doing my new girl? She doesn't have a name yet but she is just so pretty that I think she needs a picture of her done proffesionally like you do! Thanks so much! You should be so proud of your art! Its beautiful! Here is my girl:


Sorry it took me so long to get back, but I will definitely get to her tonight and post her tomorrow.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh thats fine! Thank you! I found a name for her too! Her name is Edith. Thank you so much! You are the best!
-BettaTalk


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here she is. Since I don't have internet at home, I just seen her name and didn't get to put it on the drawing.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

It's okay! I think that I like having my name at the bottom better anyway. Thank you so much! This is awesome! I love it so much! Do you mind if I print out the picture to hang next to her tank? Thank you so much!
-BettaTalk


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

BettaTalk said:


> It's okay! I think that I like having my name at the bottom better anyway. Thank you so much! This is awesome! I love it so much! Do you mind if I print out the picture to hang next to her tank? Thank you so much!
> -BettaTalk


You sure can print it off. I don't mind.


----------



## BettaTalk (Jan 16, 2016)

Okay thank you so much!
-BettaTalk


----------

